# XL with 7 people



## Parableman (Jun 9, 2018)

I have a Kia Sedona, which holds 7 passengers in addition to myself. I have on multiple occasions arrived to a pickup and had 7 passengers waiting. I know that Uber and Lyft with the XL option do not guarantee an XL to be able to hold 7, but I was under the impression if they requested with 7 they would get an XL that has a capacity that can handle them. Someone in another forum has just told me that I'm actually not allowed to take 7, and they can't request it for 7, so if I take 7 I'm not insured for it. Is that true? I remember seeing in my account somewhere that I'm listed as being able to take 7, so this is a bit of a surprise if true.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Parableman said:


> 'm actually not allowed to take 7, and they can't request it for 7, so if I take 7 I'm not insured for it.


I'm not an expert on it, but I'm smelling something from that other person. Something related to excrement from male cattle.

I could be wrong.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

If everyone has seat belts you can take them.

Even if they request X for 7 people.


----------



## Parableman (Jun 9, 2018)

He's saying the app won't even let you request it for 7 people. He says they don't offer that service and thus won't cover it insurance-wise.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

If you have 7 pax seatbelts you may take 7 pax.

The pax chooses which ride they need, X or XL. Unless something’s changed with the new app, I only got it 2 days ago and haven’t tested it yet, they don’t actually enter the number of people in their group (unless pool or shared).


----------



## Parableman (Jun 9, 2018)

I'm looking at it now, and it lists it as 1-6 people for XL, but I was assuming that just meant you can't guarantee getting an XL for 7 people. This guy thinks it means they won't cover the insurance for 7 people.

I have the new app, but that shouldn't affect this. It's the rider app that determines what they can enter when they request. I've never used Uber or Lyft for a ride, so I don't know what's involved with that.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Parableman said:


> I'm looking at it now, and it lists it as 1-6 people for XL, but I was assuming that just meant you can't guarantee getting an XL for 7 people. This guy thinks it means they won't cover the insurance for 7 people.
> 
> I have the new app, but that shouldn't affect this. It's the rider app that determines what they can enter when they request. I've never used Uber or Lyft for a ride, so I don't know what's involved with that.


You request a car, not # of riders. Stop listening to that other person.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Yes, XL is only *REQUIRED * to be able to carry 6. So yes, there's no guarantee that it can carry 7. Still, as long as you have enough belts you are covered.

When a pax requests a ride they choose which sized vehicle they need.

Check this out, some will have more than 4 people in their group and stil request X hoping to get a bigger ride and not be charged the higher rate.


----------



## Parableman (Jun 9, 2018)

Yeah, I've gotten people with groups of 5 on an UberX. I always wait until after the ride and then silently upgrade them. I never raise the issue with them before ending the trip.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

MHR said:


> Check this out, some will have more than 4 people in their group and stil request X hoping to get a bigger ride and not be charged the higher rate.


Unless they just never pay attention to the final bill they would only try this once. The driver will have Uber adjust the rate. This is thankfully one scam they can't get away with.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

henrygates said:


> Unless they just never pay attention to the final bill they would only try this once. The driver will have Uber adjust the rate. This is thankfully one scam they can't get away with.


Sadly, I was amazed to find out how many of our local drivers didn't know to do an adjustment. In a small tourist town and this happens frequently.


----------



## Parableman (Jun 9, 2018)

I wish I could upgrade them to Uber Car Seat if I have to use my own, but they don't have that in my area. I'm taking one for the drivers in the area who don't have them and will cancel. I wish I could get compensated for that. It's $10 extra to request that.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

There's no way to upgrade to an UberX service that takes 7 passengers. If so, that would be offered.

They paid for 6 passengers, not 7. Kicking them out may be tricky especially when you have enough seat belts. So you could take 4 and charge them UberX rates, and tell the other 3 to get another UberX, but then you lose out on the XL pricing. Or you could take 5-6 at UberXL rates and tell the other 1-2 to get an UberX, but that's an almost guaranteed bad rating.

So looks like the "best" thing for you to do, as long as insurance covers it, is to take all 7.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Parableman said:


> I have a Kia Sedona, which holds 7 passengers in addition to myself. I have on multiple occasions arrived to a pickup and had 7 passengers waiting. I know that Uber and Lyft with the XL option do not guarantee an XL to be able to hold 7, but I was under the impression if they requested with 7 they would get an XL that has a capacity that can handle them. Someone in another forum has just told me that I'm actually not allowed to take 7, and they can't request it for 7, so if I take 7 I'm not insured for it. Is that true? I remember seeing in my account somewhere that I'm listed as being able to take 7, so this is a bit of a surprise if true.


If you have 7 open seats with seatbelts, you're good to go.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> There's no way to upgrade to an UberX service that takes 7 passengers. If so, that would be offered.
> 
> They paid for 6 passengers, not 7. Kicking them out may be tricky especially when you have enough seat belts. So you could take 4 and charge them UberX rates, and tell the other 3 to get another UberX, but then you lose out on the XL pricing. Or you could take 5-6 at UberXL rates and tell the other 1-2 to get an UberX, but that's an almost guaranteed bad rating.
> 
> So looks like the "best" thing for you to do, as long as insurance covers it, is to take all 7.


Theres no reason to fight this if you have a minivan with 7 seatbelts. Yea theyre getting an extra but ya aint breaking the laws and an XL fare is better than no fare.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Parableman said:


> I'm looking at it now, and it lists it as 1-6 people for XL, but I was assuming that just meant you can't guarantee getting an XL for 7 people. This guy thinks it means they won't cover the insurance for 7 people.
> 
> I have the new app, but that shouldn't affect this. It's the rider app that determines what they can enter when they request. I've never used Uber or Lyft for a ride, so I don't know what's involved with that.


Some large suvs have up to 9 seatbelts but there is no guaranteed way of getting them besides requesting, and cancelling over and over again.

Your odds would be better with ordering luxsuv or SUV which in most markets is double xl prices but at that price and if they have luggage might be better off ordering 2 xls or 1 xls and one x



steveK2016 said:


> Theres no reason to fight this if you have a minivan with 7 seatbelts. Yea theyre getting an extra but ya aint breaking the laws and an XL fare is better than no fare.


I think he meant 7 seatbelts but 6 seatbelts for riders.

I have heard complaints of some SUV drivers charging for the 7th and 8th seatbelt in large SUVs


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> I have heard complaints of some SUV drivers charging for the 7th and 8th seatbelt in large SUVs


Very interesting idea. Not suggesting anyone does it, but very very interesting to think about.

But of course if I tried that I'd be the mid-aged mother of 3 with her mug-shot plastered all over the internet having been reported, my luck arrested, for fraud.

Anyhoo...the 7 pax very rarely comes up. Usually I'll get a text in route to see if I can fit a 7th. Most groups this Summer actually ordered 2 cars at a time due to having max people and stuff. As long as I get the XL end of the bargain I'm good.


----------



## Parableman (Jun 9, 2018)

The question is whether the Uber/Lyft insurance will cover 7 people if I get in an accident. The guy I was discussing with insists that it won't.

My market has UberX and UberXL. They have to request XL and hope they get someone like me.

And no, I didn't mean 7 seatbelts but 6 seatbelts for riders. I have 8 seatbelts and 7 for riders. UberXL and LiftXL says 6 riders. The person I was discussing this with was claiming that if I accept 7 riders I'm not driving illegally but am against the Uber/Lyft TOS and won't be covered by the insurance. I found that hard to believe, but I don't see anything on their sites saying it's okay to accept these rides.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I have been told at GL Hub that if I have belts-for-all, I am covered.

So, now your options are to go to a hub and get an answer in person that makes you feel that it’s alright to take 7 (since you’re equipped) or have them tell you it’s not alright or to limit yourself to only taking 6 pax at once.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

The only thing I see in TOS is that if you do anything illegal you are not covered. Perfectly legal to take 7 if you have the seatbelts for them. Since they are only guaranteed capacity for 6, your best bet is to tell them you are only supposed to take 6 but you'll bend the rules since you have room and angle for a tip.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Parableman said:


> He's saying the app won't even let you request it for 7 people. He says they don't offer that service and thus won't cover it insurance-wise.


Well, if you get into a bad accident then just drag one of the pax into the bushes or something.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

MHR said:


> Check this out, some will have more than 4 people in their group and stil request X hoping to get a bigger ride and not be charged the higher rate.


Co-sign. I've pulled up in disbelief at large groups of drunken guys thinking that they would all fit in my car. Don't unlock your doors and don't argue with them. Just say they gotta request more than 1 XL and keep it moving. Just remember to report why you had to cancel and request a cancellation fee for showing up. Sometimes they give it to you. Sometimes they don't.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

MHR said:


> Very interesting idea. Not suggesting anyone does it, but very very interesting to think about.
> 
> But of course if I tried that I'd be the mid-aged mother of 3 with her mug-shot plastered all over the internet having been reported, my luck arrested, for fraud.
> 
> Anyhoo...the 7 pax very rarely comes up. Usually I'll get a text in route to see if I can fit a 7th. Most groups this Summer actually ordered 2 cars at a time due to having max people and stuff. As long as I get the XL end of the bargain I'm good.


The last one was a 45+ xl/plus on Lyft I think and the other group I believe had a suburban and they paid $50 extra and were asking me of it was a real thing



SEAL Team 5 said:


> Well, if you get into a bad accident then just drag one of the pax into the bushes or something.


If movies taught me anything NO WITNESSES lol


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

MHR said:


> now your options are to go to a hub and get an answer in person that makes you feel that it's alright to take 7 (since you're equipped) or have them tell you it's not alright or to limit yourself to only taking 6 pax at once.


Actually, I'd say the choices are more along the lines of:

- Read the Terms of Service
AND
- Acquire and read a copy if the insurance policy

The Terms of Service are important, but the policy itself is the defining document that says what Uber and United Financial Casualty Company have agreed to. (Or whoever the insurer is. That's who it is here for me.)

Christine


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

So I went onto Uber to see if we could officially settle this but all I'm finding is nothing. I even read the certificates of coverage for my state. All is keeps repeating is there is one million dollars worth of coverage while on a ride until pax exits the vehicle. I looked at my TOS, I looked everywhere. Nothing about number of pax covered.

If anyone else ever finds it in writing please let me know. 

For now, with the information given to me by the Hub and knowing my state's seat-belt laws are "every rider, ever ride" and I have belts enough for 7 pax, I will continue to take them.


----------



## screenordie (Aug 22, 2018)

6 never go to airport usually events so never take 6+

id say 90% of my xls are just 3 people some big bags & could probably squeeze an x while i get way more no way all this & yall would fit in an x requesting an x but its easy to report & change that fare

but i also dont work nights and never would pick up an xl outside a hotel early am residence, xl at a bar, store, mall, walmart, or event sounds like suicide


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

MHR said:


> So I went onto Uber to see if we could officially settle this but all I'm finding is nothing. I even read the certificates of coverage for my state. All is keeps repeating is there is one million dollars worth of coverage while on a ride until pax exits the vehicle. I looked at my TOS, I looked everywhere. Nothing about number of pax covered.
> 
> If anyone else ever finds it in writing please let me know.
> 
> For now, with the information given to me by the Hub and knowing my state's seat-belt laws are "every rider, ever ride" and I have belts enough for 7 pax, I will continue to take them.


The document you're trying to get to is the complete wording of the policy. The certificates of coverage are worthwhile for these purposes.

I worked for a large insurance broker for 9 years, before retiring in May.

The policy wording is the document that Uber has signed along with the insurer. In the petroleum and chemicals businesses I have dealt with, the policy is where sublimits and exclusions (like this) would exist.

Christine


----------



## Rex8976 (Nov 11, 2014)

Unless you carry your own commercial insurance, don't worry about it.

Otherwise, you're not covered by Uber or anyone else. 

Load 10 or 12 if you're feeling jiggy.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

If its luxsuv I will take up to 17 people or 53 infants


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> The certificates of coverage are worthwhile for these purposes.


But please note that the certificates of insurance are NOT the same thing as the complete policy.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Parableman said:


> I have a Kia Sedona, which holds 7 passengers in addition to myself. I have on multiple occasions arrived to a pickup and had 7 passengers waiting. I know that Uber and Lyft with the XL option do not guarantee an XL to be able to hold 7, but I was under the impression if they requested with 7 they would get an XL that has a capacity that can handle them. Someone in another forum has just told me that I'm actually not allowed to take 7, and they can't request it for 7, so if I take 7 I'm not insured for it. Is that true? I remember seeing in my account somewhere that I'm listed as being able to take 7, so this is a bit of a surprise if true.


If you want an answer to something every other driver is, realistically, only guessing at, go to the source. Uber maintains a Twitter account. Ask them directly what the policy is on this.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Those of us that can take 7 should definitely be getting extra compensation.
Most XL groups are surprised as they usually get minivans

Donshonda


----------



## Donshonda (May 3, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Those of us that can take 7 should definitely be getting extra compensation.
> Most XL groups are surprised as they usually get minivans
> 
> Donshonda


75 % of my rides on Saturday nights are full loads of 7. Cableguynoe and I both ride Honda pilots with 7 seatbelts plus driver. That's an excellent point.... We SHOULD be compensated for this..... Maybe Uber will create a new badge.....


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Donshonda said:


> Maybe Uber will create a new badge.....


One can only dream!

Large Cool Car badge


----------



## DJWolford (Aug 6, 2017)

Parableman said:


> He's saying the app won't even let you request it for 7 people. He says they don't offer that service and thus won't cover it insurance-wise.


This isn't hard to figure out

XL says it's for 5-6 pax ppl will try 7


----------



## Peterjay303 (Aug 28, 2018)

Xl is for groups up to 6. Uber doesn’t offer rides to groups of 7.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Peterjay303 said:


> Xl is for groups up to 6. Uber doesn't offer rides to groups of 7.


Uber doesn't. But I do.


----------



## Peterjay303 (Aug 28, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Uber doesn't. But I do.


Personally for a long xl ride with no traffic I'd pop the trunk and stack people like logs to get them in. Doesn't mean Uber offers the service tho.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Peterjay303 said:


> Personally for a long xl ride with no traffic I'd pop the trunk and stack people like logs to get them in. Doesn't mean Uber offers the service tho.


Except I really have 7 available seats with 7 seatbelts.


----------



## Donshonda (May 3, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Except I really have 7 available seats with 7 seatbelts.


#metoo


----------



## Nelson Mandela (Feb 17, 2016)

I am not taking the extra person for free ask 20$ if not just put XL only 6 XL is for up to 6 pax not 7


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Nelson Mandela said:


> I am not taking the extra person for free ask 20$ if not just put XL only 6 XL is for up to 6 pax not 7


That's silly.

Uber simply can't guarantee 7, so they leave it a 6. 
You're gonna have 6 pissed off people in the back if you deny grandma a ride and shotgun is empty.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

MHR said:


> Check this out, some will have more than 4 people in their group and stil request X hoping to get a bigger ride and not be charged the higher rate.


Really?


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Okay, now explain it to him five more ways and that should do it. 

Ants....


----------

